# 1990 Vauxhall Nova Detail



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes, another "classic" car.... Is a Nova a classic yet? I'm sure 25years makes a car a classic. So we'll say yes.

Anyway, this car belongs(belonged) to my cousin. Long story short, I said I'd detail it - even though I know he's a sod for swapping cars every 6 or so months. He was adament this was a keeper and even swapped the engine from a 1.0 to a 2.0L 8v a week or so before the detail.

And then he got rid of it last week. Well, his other half nagged him to get rid. So, this ownership lasted all of about 2 months :lol:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Love that :argie:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quality :thumb: and I like that colour.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Takes me back
Top job buddy :thumb:


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Great read and video. 
Do love a wee nova!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What's under the bonnet?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Here for the Nostalgia! Well done. Have to admit, only person had one of these when I was at college. 106's and Saxos were all the rage when we all started driving.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Ooh not that takes me back, looks a lovely colour as well. Great job :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work. An old friend with whom I used to play golf, had a white 3 door variant. Nice to see one being preserved.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

That's a nice colour! Mundane question though, where did you get your plates made?


----------



## optikon (Oct 12, 2008)

Tyres are TRAYAL brand made in Yugoslavia ...


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Love that colour!


----------



## 4parajon (May 9, 2011)

Always liked them, but could never get used to offset pedals.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Looks tidy but guessing it's a respray.

It's deffo Not a "classic" car to the world

The 3 doors however are a classic to any "boy racer" driving in the UK from 2000's. As someone said when people were cutting around in vtr's / vts's 106's the nova was at the time the "retro beast"


----------

